# Anyone use a Jansport Goshawk 40?



## smitty77 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Jansport Goshawk 40 is a 2450 cu.in. internal frame pack, on sale at Campmor for $49.97.  Seems like a good deal, but I'm hesitant to purchase packs that I haven't personally tried on.  I haven't been able to locate any place local that carries them, so I'm looking for some honest reviews.  The pack can be seen at:  Campmor

Thanks,
Smitty


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 24, 2005)

I have an old Jansport Cascade Rucksack (circa 1996) and it is outstanding.  I used it for high school, college, and then hiking, skiing, snowshoeing, camping, etc.  It was manufactured in the U.S.  Good guarantee and good design (whooping 2900 cu in for $49 at the time).  Can't find anything like it.  I did have a larger external frame and had a similar experience...good value.  You can always buy and send it back :wink:


----------



## smitty77 (Feb 24, 2005)

I just might end up doing that.  It's a pretty decent price on what seems like a nice pack.  I have a small Jansport daypack that I used in high school and college that I have had great luck with.  I still use it on dayhikes, but it's just not big enough to hold cool weather gear like a fleece jacket, pants, a wind breaker, hats, gloves, food, water, etc.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, my rucksack was not a basic thing....for $49 it had ice axe loops, a mesh front pocket, expansion straps, and decent hip strap.  Good value.  This model looks good as well.   :wink:


----------

